# Ethics test



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Ethics Test Question

This test only has one question, but it's a very important one. By
giving an honest answer, you will discover where you stand morally.

The test features an unlikely, completely fictional situation in which
you will have to make a decision.

Remember that your answer needs to be honest, yet spontaneous. Please
scroll down slowly and give due consideration to each line.

You are in Florida, Miami to be specific.

There is chaos all around you, caused by a hurricane, with severe
flooding.

This is a flood of biblical proportions.

You are a photojournalist working for a major newspaper, and you're
caught in the middle of this epic disaster. The situation is nearly
hopeless.

You're trying to shoot career-making photos.

There are houses and people swirling around you, some disappearing
under
the water.

Nature is unleashing all of its destructive fury.

Suddenly you see a woman in the water. She is fighting for her life,
trying not to be taken down with the debris. You move closer. Somehow
the woman looks familiar. You suddenly realize who it is. It's Hillary
Clinton!

At the same time you notice that the raging waters are about to take
her
under . . . . . . . forever.

You have two options--you can save the life of Hillary Clinton, or you
can shoot a dramatic Pulitzer Prize winning photo, documenting the
death
of one of the world's most powerful women.

So here's the question, and please give an honest answer:

Would you select high contrast color film, or would you go with the
classic simplicity of black and white?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Somebody left the latch open and zoggy got out again.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Political stance over life, sounds just like you zoggy! After all, you don't have to be pro life all of the time, right?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Jeeeez it's a joke KID, lightin up a little.


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice! :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Zoggy---you da man!!!!! :beer:


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

> Would you select high contrast color film, or would you go with the
> classic simplicity of black and white?


Personally, I would use the high contrast color film. You can always make a black and white photo from a color negative.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd step on her head...


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I'd throw her a brick!


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Zogman, kudos to you for a great laugh! I never expected that to be the question. :beer: :lol: And just to answer it.. I'd use Hi def color.... pictures of that epic purportion deserve the best.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

it depends,who's the powerfull wowmen and what does our worthless hillary got to do with it?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

What a sick bunch of morons, I never thought that I would live long enough to see that many Americans degenerate to that level. Zoggy is Concrete your home town or is that the content in your cranium. Madtrapper


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> What a sick bunch of morons, I never thought that I would live long enough to see that many Americans degenerate to that level.


Awww ..... poor thing. You folks done hurt his wittle feelings. Besides, since crap floats how is she going to go under..... :lol:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Gohon, Is that why you do not wear a life peserver?  Madtrapper


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Gohon that should of been a Life Preserver,Didn,t want to stress you out so clarifying it you.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Adokken, in the words of the Sgt. Hulka, "lighten up Francis" its a joke. And I still stand by my first post :laugh:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I guess I am going to have to stop posting jokes. There are a few that evidently do not enjoy a joke or do not know what one is. That is their loss. I truly feel sorry for them and the people that have to be around them.
Summer is here and I plan on having more fun this year than is legally allowed :lol:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

adokken said:


> Gohon that should of been a Life Preserver


Nope .......... I always know when I'm in the water you or the kid are within easy reach so I'll just grab hold of either one of you.......... but I do hate getting those shots later on.......


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

zogman said:


> I guess I am going to have to stop posting jokes. There are a few that evidently do not enjoy a joke or do not know what one is. That is their loss. I truly feel sorry for them and the people that have to be around them.
> Summer is here and I plan on having more fun this year than is legally allowed :lol:


Theres a fine line between making a joke and being a dick, and you sir have stepped into the latter.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MT have you ever heard the old cliché about the pot calling the kettle black. I think in the Archery form this was the last guys response to you:



> I will probably not return here. I will stick to where I am welcome. Cheers all!! ￼


Zogman I am afraid they are a little sore about Hillary. When it comes to sinking, it reminds them that Hillary is the ball and chain (just ask Bill) that will perhaps sink them in 2008. You simply got to close to a nerve.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> MT have you ever heard the old cliché about the pot calling the kettle black. I think in the Archery form this was the last guys response to you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The person posted a message that sounded like he was trying to sell a product, so I asked if it was so. Sorry if that put someone off. I call that a far cry from making jokes about someone drowning and then proclaiming that they are pro life and on the side of right. I guess we have different standards.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm thinking some people are wearing there underwear a little tight. Wow, too tense.........It was a joke.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> I'm thinking some people are wearing there underwear a little tight. Wow, too tense.........It was a joke.


That doesn't make it right.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MossyMO said:


> I'm thinking some people are wearing there underwear a little tight. Wow, too tense.........It was a joke.


Underwear??????? silk panties you mean??????? Wow touchy.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MT, give it up!!!!.....you know it was a joke. Dont sit there a pretend you are to "good" to have a laugh about something even if you dont agree with it. I bet if it was about Bush instead of Hillary, you would of probably laughed you butt off.....and you know I dont like Bush ....so dont give me that crap either.....

MossyMo,

If I had to guess MT doesnt wear "underwear"......more like "panties"....little pink frilly ones with little pictures of duckies and bunnies on them....it fits his personality.....so I gays....ooopppppssss, I ment to say "so I guess" he is just being "real"....lol.... :wink:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

lol....plainsman you beat me to it....I guess I need to type faster.....lol.....


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I'll tell you one thing if MT calls one more person a "dick" we won't be seeing him around here much longer. Clean it up MT with the foul language and that goes for everyone.

I am not asking you guys to be politically correct I am asking you to be civil towards one another. Please. Everything political turns into playground antics. It gets old.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

gandergrinder,

Your post changed.....I liked the old one better. Editing...ya gotta love it. If you dont like what you have said, just go back and change it....lol.....dont we all wish real life was that way????


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

MT, did they beat you up in school again today?


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

MT, You ruin every thread you post a reply on. Do us all a favor and leave until you grow up and get over yourself.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I think Tiggernuts just needs to get laid or something.. Or get off of his arse and go spend some time in the outdoors.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

The joke was funny, albeit in the wrong forum.

I say that as a Democrat, but my silk undies are nice and loose for breathability and full range of motion. The boys gotta have room to move!

The thread has gone downhill, as usual. Lock it up.

But..........................to keep things even:

In the light of all the criticism that George Bush is an idiot, the Republicans decide to hold a "George Bush Is Not Stupid" convention. Eighty thousand Republicans meet in the Kansas City Chiefs Stadium.

Trent Lott says, "We are all here today to prove to the world that George Bush is not stupid. So ladies and gentlemen, let me introduce President George Bush."

After the cheers die down. Lott says "Mr. President, we're going to prove to the world once and for all that you are not stupid. So tell us, what is 15 plus 15?"

Bush, after scrunching up his face and concentrating real hard for a moment, declares, "Eighteen!"

Obviously everyone is a little disappointed. Then the 80,000 Republicans start cheering, "Give Bush another chance! Give Bush another chance!"

Trent Lott says, "Well since we've gone to the trouble of getting 80,000 of you in one place, I guess we can do that." So he asks, "What is 5 plus 5?"

After nearly 30 seconds of chin-rubbing and grimacing, Bush meekly asks "Ninety?"

Trent Lott is quite perplexed, looks down and just lets out a dejected sigh -- everyone is disheartened.

But then Bush starts pouting, and suddenly the 80,000 Republicans begin to yell and wave their hands, shouting again "Give Bush another chance! Give Bush another chance!"

Lott, unsure whether he's doing more harm than good, eventually says, "Ok! Ok! Just one more chance -- What is 2 plus 2?"

Bush looks down, counts on his fingers, and after a whole minute, proudly announces "Four."

A moment of total silence, then an electric charge surges through the stadium as pandemonium breaks out.

All 80,000 Republicans jump to their feet.

These GOP partisans start to wave their arms, stomp their feet and create a deafening roar:

"GIVE BUSH ANOTHER CHANCE! GIVE BUSH ANOTHER CHANCE!"

RC


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Robert, I enjoyed that one. Good grief we must be able to laugh at ourselves once in a while. I enjoyed both jokes and thought they were very humorous.

And we wonder why the world can not get along. Ya ya jihad.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

adokken said:


> What a sick bunch of morons, I never thought that I would live long enough to see that many Americans degenerate to that level. Zoggy is Concrete your home town or is that the content in your cranium. Madtrapper


So he rears his ugly head again. Good God man. You are either a very sick old man or a very cranky old man, or I guess there is the third option, just a prick.

It was a joke old guy, remember those? There are so many things you could take seriously, like getting a clue on life. Sometimes you say something intelligent and I almost start thinking you have some neurons firing in your head and then you have to reconfirm my belief that you have no rational thought process whats so ever by saying something this assinine.

PS...Hi-Def, hopefully I have time to enjoy a cigg at the same time.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As a stiff right-winger, I am appauled at the Bush joke......

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.NOPE NOT REALLY!!! I thought it was funny'er then hell! I mean heck, I mean, o'h hell, just add your PC title that makes you sleep well tonight.


----------



## mntwins (May 19, 2005)

Forget the picture I would through he damn camra at her.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

My goodness the Great Army of one has a pout on and you are appalled, correct spelling.
You sound like one of these frustrated Recruiters, Your post is actually evidence of your limited mental ability,


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Addoken

Read again Rude said he thought it was funny. I wasn't offended with the republican joke either. We have to take things for what they are.



> Your post is actually evidence of your limited mental ability,


And I see this comment as the ubiquitous response of those who have nothing constructive to say. MT was always on the spelling kick too. It has been the democrat tactic ever since vice president Quaile spelled potatoe, potato, tomato wrong. Some people think what they say is more important than how they say it.

Back to the original post. No one wants to see anyone die, it is a hyperbole. The intent was to show how little some think of the lady, not a literal depiction. Although some of our media may want that Pulitzer bad enough. Also, the math (math spelling etc) joke was funny, in two ways. First it was humorous at face value, and second it was humorous because it fell in line with the liberal thinking that they are superior intellectually. So you see I got to laugh twice as much.

Addoken try some exlax.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

You Try it, sounds as if you need it more then I do. All of you get these tantrums when some one has the audacity to venture an opinion that disagrees with yours. Grow up and get rid of your pacifiers. There is a hell of a lot of difference between sick jokes and funny ones. Or don't you know the difference? Personally if some one made the same about Nancy Regean or Laura Bush I would find it just as offensive. But do not expect any of you to understand that. May be my age generation have a different concept of things of this nature.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I like all jokes, even the sick ones !!! I am 40 but I guess I am pretty immature for my age, that's what keeps me young I guess.....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Adokken

My goodness did we get out of the wrong side of the bed this morning? I understand what your saying about age. Jay Leno tells jokes that would have been very distasteful not that long ago. Sometimes it is the shock affect or being caught of guard with the punch lines that make things humorous. I just think that there are more important things to get upset with. Maybe your just very partisan and don't like jokes about your party. I'm getting to old to fit into this world too I guess, but I try not take myself overly serious. I don't like any politicians that well so I always enjoy all jokes about them.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Maybe your just very partisan and don't like jokes about your party


BINGO...

I thought both jokes were very funny and I damn sure know the difference between a sick and a funny joke. Now I know at least one person that doesn't though.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The real funny joke is that they keep thinking Bush is stupid after he beat them twice!
I would of pulled Hiliary to safety. I can't wait for 2008.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

adokken said:


> My goodness the Great Army of one has a pout on and you are appalled, correct spelling.
> You sound like one of these frustrated Recruiters, Your post is actually evidence of your limited mental ability,


And you _Sir_ sound like a very cranky old man who has nothing to do all day but be a royal pain in the butt. Like Plainsman said, going to the spelling is a fetal (yes, I mean fetal) attempt to change the course of conversation. It might seem like an imperceptive statement but grow up. As far as being 'the' Great Army of One, thank you very much for the compliment. Alas however, I can not accept the tittle you have bestowed upon me. I do not mean to in rem (Latin, look it up) your description of me, but it takes thousands of soldiers, like me, to be an Army Of One but you wouldn't understand that, as I believe from our earlier altercations, that you were drafted and all.

I would be more then willing to continue this thrilling and exhilarating conversation with you on the side if you would like to PM me. I do believe though that it would be insipient of you to continue. Otherwise, I believe that I am done bantering with you on this matter as you obviously have taken the inquisitorial stance in these forums.

Have a great Army of One Day!

David


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

And yes, I have gotten to the "i's" in the dictionary.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

SFC Rude said:


> And you _Sir_ sound like a very cranky old man who has nothing to do all day but be a royal pain in the butt.
> Have a great Army of One Day!
> David


 :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Good job young fellow, webster got a workout. Incidently I was not Drafted and was in North Africa in early 1944 at the age of 18.
I am out of here as I can only stand so much humor unless you can get on Jay Leno's jay walking some evening.


----------

